# Importing from Android



## Parafly (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey all, I have a Samsung Galaxy S4. My photos come from a few different places but primarily they are from my Galaxy S4 smartphone, my DSLR, and my GoPro camera. 

When I try to import from my Galaxy S4 however, Lightroom pulls in all this cover art as well from Google Play Music. As an example, my last import had 2,200 "items" of which only 300 were actual photos and the rest were all album cover art. The painful thing about this is that it's mixed in with the pictures so I have to select during import and its a complete pain in the ass. 

I doubt this is Lightroom's fault - but is there a way to stop this in light room? like exclude a particular folder on the device? I don't see any drop downs on the import dailog, just my device. I've also tried setting both MTP and PTP mode and it doesn't seem to make a difference.


----------



## perottol (Jan 27, 2014)

This is not an answer to your problem, but you can set up the phone to automatically export all images to dropbox (when on wi-fi), and then you can import the photos from your computer, or set up lightroom to watch this dropbox-folder.


----------



## Tony Jay (Feb 11, 2014)

A possible solution to this issue of not wanting to be bothered by all the miscellaneous images on your phone is ask the phone to store the images that you take in a specific folder - then in the import dialog just navigate to that specific folder and download what is in that folder.
Theoretically, problem solved.

Tony Jay


----------



## Parafly (Dec 9, 2014)

Tony Jay said:


> A possible solution to this issue of not wanting to be bothered by all the miscellaneous images on your phone is ask the phone to store the images that you take in a specific folder - then in the import dialog just navigate to that specific folder and download what is in that folder.
> Theoretically, problem solved.
> 
> Tony Jay



The problem is that on mobile devices using MTP you can't browse into folders on the device. The pictures are actually all seperated on the file system in a DCIM folder but the album art is somewhere else but it mixes together in LIghtroom. 

What I have been doing is just moving the pictures from my DCIM folder to my desktop, then adding to LR via Move from there. However, I'm nervous I have images somewhere else in the phone (like, from a specific program maybe like instagram, snapseed, over, etc. etc.) that I am missing. I wish there was a better way but alas seems there is not.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 9, 2014)

On the iPad/iPhone photos are automatically sent to the iCloud Photostream. Is there an equivalent for Android and Google+?   I set my LR auto import option to import photos that the Photostream sends to my computer.  If my computer is on and LR is running, the images from my phone are imported into LR by the time I get home.


----------

